# Carniolan Vs. Italian Queen Bee



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sentinel said:


> I live in Iowa in a town and was wondering what would be best to suit my area for maximum honey needs and also so the bee's don't get infested with diseases.
> 
> I soon am going to be starting a garden filled with Lacy Phacelia which produces a high amount of nectar the replenishes quite often so the bee's won't have to go far outside of my yard.
> 
> I was just wondering about the pro's and con's of these two types of bee's reason is because I wanted to be more informed before I make a choice on which to buy in the spring. Thanks.


I think you could plant 10 acres and the bees are still going where they want to go. They will cover about a 5 miles radius. I have all kinds of stuff at my place, but they seem to like my neighbors better ... I don't think you could go wrong with either as a queen I have Carni and Italian queens both


----------



## Sentinel (Feb 2, 2015)

nater37 said:


> I think you could plant 10 acres and the bees are still going where they want to go. They will cover about a 5 miles radius. I have all kinds of stuff at my place, but they seem to like my neighbors better ... I don't think you could go wrong with either as a queen I have Carni and Italian queens both


Sweet thanks for the answer, do you perhaps see a difference between the two? Maybe like one produces for worker bees or something.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

I shouldn't be answering this cause I'm a newbie, have a lot of info, but knowledge only comes from experience, so here goes, Carnnies slow down brood production as the days start getting colder, and build up slower in the spring, Italians lay more and need more stores to get thru the winter, just lost mine yesterday, and they started out in nov with a deep full of honey, I thought that would be plenty to get them to Feb 1, I already ordered 3 carnnie queens for spring, and am planning on trapping droans in other hives to get more carnnie droans, my 2 cents, hope it helps,


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Why not try both? I have both and like both. I have to say I really like the NWC colonies.

Umchuck why are trapping drones?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

BTW it is TIME to order bees now! You may not be able to get the variety of your choice now and it will soon be late to get any nuc or package early enough to do anything. 

You should be getting a package in April or early May latest and a nuc not a lot later to give your new bees a chance to do all the heavy lifting they will have to do to be ready for winter.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

In your cold region with shorter summer months I would
suggest the Carnis. But then the Italians have the nice
Cordovan color too. I like the Italian hybrids (Italian/Carni mix) more
for the best of both world. They are more mite resistant, gentle and 
produce a lot at the right time. And frugal on the honey store too.
They don't require a lot of bees to overwinter with. A 5 frame nuc is fine here. But in your cold winter months maybe a 2 deep box will do along with the honey box. Maybee you can have the best of both world too? Which ever type you decided on bee sure to get the good stock, gentle mite resistant bees. Find a local treatment free keeper to find the good ones to start. 
Also don't limit yourself on the different types of flowers you can plant: Asters, Nygers, Borage (invasive), golden rods, canola, sunflowers, fireweeds, etc.

Hybrids mix and Cordovan queen:


----------

